# Dark Shadows



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I wanted to see mib3, my sister wanted to see dark shadows. She apologized afterwards.

Yes, it had some funny bits (most of them are in the trailers), but the the rest of the movie just seemed to be filler trying to tie them together. And it wasn't even cool in the theater, so it wasn't even a good escape from the heat outside.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I rather enjoyed it. Reminded a lot of the old show with a Tim Burton flavor. It's basically one of those movies that if you don't like Tim Burton's style and never saw the TV series, you probably won't like it.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I rather enjoyed it. Reminded a lot of the old show with a Tim Burton flavor. It's basically one of those movies that if you don't like Tim Burton's style and never saw the TV series, you probably won't like it.


I like several Tim Burton movies, just not this one! To make up for my disappointment, I watched Mars Attacks on DVD last night.


----------

